# Recently burned



## stepper (Apr 14, 2014)

Found an area that has been burned recently. It looks to be mostly hardwood ridges but was wondering if anyone could spread some light on the situation for me as to, will morels be there because it has been recently burned ( last week or two) or if the area would have to already be a known producer of the fungus. I have always heard that burned forests can produce huge amounts of morels but I have no prior experience with this particular area or burned areas


----------



## themfdoc (Apr 24, 2013)

I have had good luck with burned areas.


----------



## smguffer (Apr 14, 2013)

ive heard burn areas are good.. not sure what time frame is best though.


----------

